# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  جمعبندی 90 روزه برای کنکور 99 تجربی برای یک فارغ التحصیل

## hossein1399

با سلام
وضعیت:
فارغ التحصیل رشته عمران و بیکار
*********************************************
روش مطالعه دروس مختلف برای کنکور

زیست شناسی:
1-ابتدا گفتار مورد نظر روخوانی میشه 
2-نوشتن سوالات یک یا دو جوابی نهایتا لیست از خط به خط کتاب درسی روی کاغذ 
3- اضافه کردن سوالات به نرم افزار anki 
4- مرور فلش کارت ها
5- زدن 10 تست روزانه
چه جوری به این روش رسیدم ویدیو های زیر از دانشجوی پزشکی علی ابدال
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...iUK0IyDN9XMHnf

ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی:
دیدن فیلم های الا رایگان و حل تک تک سوالاتی که بیان میشه توی فیلم با توقف فیلم

عربی و دین زندگی همایش طلایی الا به قیمت 107 تومن البته عربیش با همون رایگانش هم جمع بشه بنظرم.
به نظرم تا پایان 90 روز بشه اکثر دروس رو به 50 رسوند.

----------


## hossein1399

به نظرتون کدوم کتاب تست برای درس زیست پیشنهاد می کنین؟
خودم کتاب مهر و ماه جمع بندی رو خریدم ولی از هر فصل 5 تا تست بیشتر نداره
البته 3تا 50 تا  ، آزمون تستی اخرش داره؟
برنامه هم به این صورت هست:
6-7 زیست
7-8 عربی
8-9 زیست
9-10 صبحانه و استراحت
10-11 زیست
11-12 دین و زندگی
12-1 زیست
1-2 شیمی 
2-3 نهار
3-4 زیست
4-5 ریاضی 
5-6 زیست
6-7 فیزیک
7-8 جبرانی
8-9 تست زبان و قرابت معنایی 
9-10 شام
10-11 anki 
11-12 anki

مرور هم شب انجا می گیره به این خاطر که شب ها انرژیم کمتر هست.
زیست روزی 10 صفحه تبدیل به سوال و جواب میشه فصل که تمام بشه تست های مهر و ماه رو می زنم.
لغات ادبیات و عربی هم سعی میشه در طول روز مرور بشن 
از هر یک ساعت 40 دقیقه تا 45 دقیقه درس خونده میشه 15 دقیقه ش ازاد هست.
دیدن دیویدی های درسی خیلی کند هست به نظرم به جز عربی بهتر هست به یک کتاب جمع بندی مراجعه کنم.
برای ریاضی تجربی کتاب جمع بندی نظام جدید خیلی سبز مدنظرم هست
برای فیزیک و شیمی هم کتاب های خیلی سبز رو گرفتم
دوستان پر تجربه اگه نظری دارن بگن؟
خودم سالی که کنکور می گرفتن ازم ، رتبه 600 خورده ای شدم بین 640 تا 660 دقیقش الان یادم رفته (منطقه 2)
الان از فارسی و عربی ترس دارم و زیست ؟ به نظرتون برنامه خوب برنامه رو  پیچیدم یا نه ؟ توی این 90 روز
یک 10 روزی هست دارم اجراش می کنم فقط به 10 صفحه زیستش پایبند بودم ولی 60- 80 درصد موفقیت آمیز بوده.

----------

